# Redcliffe this weekend



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm up for a couple of sessions this weekend if anyone else is interested???
I'm thinking of Saturday morning fishing the incoming tide ( 6.00 am) around the close in reefs between margate and Scarborough ( redcliffe point, break wall at the jetty and queens beach). They usually fish good for bream, cod and flathead and dont suffer from weekend boat traffic like Scarborough and woody point. I have caught Jew and mackerel from redcliffe point so some times you can get lucky :wink: .

Also I want to do an afternoon session at Hays Inlet either Sunday or Monday on the run out tide (high tide is around noon) . Last week I caught bream up to 33 cm and flathead over 45 cm on Berkley power baits (gulp get destroyed by toadfish :evil: ).

I am flexible if someone has a better suggestion. Hays Inlet seem to fish better (especialy for flathead) on the run out tide and the east side of redcliffe fishes good on the run in tide.

a couple of last weeks catches at hays inlet


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Mate there are a heap of us hitting ewen maddock dam at mooloolah on monday morning your more than welcome to join us if you wish.

Lee


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi Paul, I am going to try to get out in that area on saturday morning. Depends a bit on whether I can find some time to finish my fish finder install between now & then & what the weather reports like. Cheers Mal


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Paul,

Can only get out the once this coming week end and have decided to join the crew ehadign to Ewen Maddock Dam (as per Lee's post).

But am keen to checkout Hayes Inlet soon. Maybe we can catch-up the following week end and do Hayes?

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Ill be up at Rainbow Beach so good luck and live for the hits!!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

bushwoodboy said:


> Hi Paul, I am going to try to get out in that area on Saturday morning. Depends a bit on whether I can find some time to finish my fish finder install between now & then & what the weather reports like. Cheers Mal


Hey Mal the weather report is the same as its been all week 10/15 in the morning, usually less before 10.00 am, sunny. As for fish finder you'll probably not need one, it'll be low tide and most of the rocky out crops will be out of water.

I'm thinking about putting in at the little car park at the end of Shield st (UBD map 82 B/20) its got good access to a little sandy beach (yak friendly) and its right in the middle of a lot of shallow reefs and rocky headlands.

I wi'll try to be there by 6.00 am so if you or any one else can make it, great  .


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

pcsolutionman said:


> Mate there are a heap of us hitting ewen maddock dam at mooloolah on monday morning your more than welcome to join us if you wish.
> 
> Lee


Thanks for the offer Lee, but will be giving the damn a miss this time. Only can spare half a day.

Pete let me know if your heading to Hays, if able will be glad to come along.


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

Paul (or is it the milk crate by that name i'm addressing?)

Didn't realise Monday is a PH. So thought I may pick up my new boat this weekend - Saturday with trial run at Nudgee Sat PM, would not be able to make Sat AM, however may be interested in Hays Inlet Sun or Mon. Newby with totally un-pimped yack so could be quite entrtaining for you!

Where do you launch?

JimH


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey Jim......how was I to know my mother named me after a milk crate, kinda sad isn't it...  :lol:

Whats your new rig?....hope you dont get all scratched and dirty up at the Redcliife swamps mate.

I'm leaning towards Monday arvo (because of a latter tide) but dont really care that much. Usually launch off at the boat ramp at pelican park Clontarf beach around 1.00 pm. Been going up Fresh Water creek lately (UBD map 90 L/19) its wide, shallow so the stink boats can usually be avoided plus its out of the wind.

BTW if your coming bring a torch just in case we dont get back before the sun goes down, gets dark quickly lately.

I'll send a PM with my phone number.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi Paul
I should be able to make the Saturday a.m. trip. Where will you launch?


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi Paul, won't make it tomorrow have to finish the F.F. install.(too busy at work to get to it :evil: ) It'ts not that I need the F.F. to fish at Redcliffe, It's more the hole in the back of the Yak where the transducer cable goes in that hasn't been sealed up yet! Hate to end up on the bottom  Good Luck. Cheers Mal.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

JD said:


> Hi Paul
> I should be able to make the Saturday a.m. trip. Where will you launch?


Hi john 
I'm thinking about putting in at the little car park at the end of Shield st (UBD map 82 B/20) its got good access to a little sandy beach (yak friendly) and its right in the middle of a lot of shallow reefs and rocky headlands.

I will try to be there by 6.00 am so if you or any one else can make it, great

I'll pm my phone number.......BTW if you get there earlier I can meet you out on the water.

Hey Mal
Yeah they dont float too well with holes in them. :wink: if you get a chance come up hays with Jim and I.
paul


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Paul, will try to make the hayes inlet trip but have to see how many browny points I have left after Lions v Fremantlle at the Gabba on Sunday. Will send you a pm if I get through unscathed. Cheers Mal.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Jimh and I will be leaving Clontarf boat ramp at 1.00pm Monday for a paddle and fish up at Hays inlet if any one else is interested see you tomorrow.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hope you guys have fun. 8)


----------

